# windows not genuine



## booner (Sep 28, 2009)

i presume this problem is 'old hat' but it is annoying me even so. i bought my computer brand new from pc world(3 years ago) and expect everything to be above board?? what has happened to make me start receiving messages to say my windowsxp is not genuine and so on????:banghead
i dont want to have to look into this cos as far as im concerned when you buy anything from a reputable electrical store, then all its parts should be genuine?
am i missing something here cos none of this makes any sense to me


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 28, 2009)

CLICK HERE

What does it tell you?
Take a screenshot of the result and show it to pcworld.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds like some sort of malware to me.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> sounds like some sort of malware to me.


+1.. I find it hard to believe that it took 3 years for MS to say there was a prob.

Thanks BP for the link.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

then prntscrn e-mail them....and start


----------



## booner (Sep 28, 2009)

ta for the replies, i must be stupid cos i thought the whole point of having kaspersky was to stop malware from invading? i agree with yous on it being malware but does this mean i have genuine xp or not? me thinks definately yes but how do i sort this problem out?? can my kaspersky do it.
ps. dont make me kill myself by saying 'SYSTEM RESTORE'. this seems to be all anyone local advises on any problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

booner said:


> ta for the replies, i must be stupid cos i thought the whole point of having kaspersky was to stop malware from invading? i agree with yous on it being malware but does this mean i have genuine xp or not? me thinks definately yes but how do i sort this problem out?? can my kaspersky do it.
> ps. dont make me kill myself by saying 'SYSTEM RESTORE'. this seems to be all anyone local advises on any problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well their are 4 diff options here.

1. its a virus that just messed something up
2. its a virus and it transmitted your key and now a bunch of people are using it.
3. its not a legit copy and the company screwed you by implementing an activation hack
4. its some kind of random registry problem and you need to reformat.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Does your computer have one of those fancy colorful Windows XP stickers any where on it?


----------



## thraxed (Sep 28, 2009)

There was a student key that use to work, but ms caught on to that one.  I wouldn't doubt a crook would of sold a pc with that key.  That or your key been stolen and activated on to many computers would be another reason for not genuine.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 28, 2009)

booner said:


> ta for the replies, i must be stupid cos i thought the whole point of having kaspersky was to stop malware from invading? i agree with yous on it being malware but does this mean i have genuine xp or not? me thinks definately yes but how do i sort this problem out?? can my kaspersky do it.
> ps. dont make me kill myself by saying 'SYSTEM RESTORE'. this seems to be all anyone local advises on any problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Erm...

Did you click on my link in previous post?

Did it tell you your windows was genuine or fake?


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 28, 2009)

If you still have full functionality I would strongly suggest you NOT click the link above as that will royally screw you out of your OS.

Turn off updates. Go to system restore and roll back to a time before you got the nag screen.

And keep those MFing updates turned off...or if you really think MS has an update you need manually install it by changing the settings to "Check for updates but let me decide whether to DL or install"

And don't install IE8 as that will sneak the "Genuine Validator" BS into your PC.

MS is so hungry for revenue it's pathetic.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you reinstall windows or add new hardware lately.
Sometimes that will make you have to reactivate windows.
Go here and do the phone activation.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307890


----------



## alexpr07 (Sep 30, 2009)

download ms tool that will verify if your windows is genuine. perhaps it's not the key but the system itself


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

make sure the time and date is set right on the PC. seriously, i reset my CMOS the other day and 7 had a huge fit saying it wasnt legit due to the clock resetting to january first 2009


----------



## BlackOmega (Sep 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> If you still have full functionality I would strongly suggest you NOT click the link above as that will royally screw you out of your OS.
> 
> Turn off updates. Go to system restore and roll back to a time before you got the nag screen.
> 
> ...



 This. Windows media player 10 "update" also sneaks it in.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> make sure the time and date is set right on the PC. seriously, i reset my CMOS the other day and 7 had a huge fit saying it wasnt legit due to the clock resetting to january first 2009



This happens to my AMD rig, I'll reset after an overclock forget to change it. Forces a reinstallation


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> This happens to my AMD rig, I'll reset after an overclock forget to change it. Forces a reinstallation



really? i just set the time and date right, and re-activate and it works fine. (thats on vista and 7, its been a looooooong time since i had XP)


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> really? i just set the time and date right, and re-activate and it works fine. (thats on vista and 7, its been a looooooong time since i had XP)



This is with 7, it won't let me use it at all if I don't set the time and date correctly to start with. Trust me I forget everytime and try it every time


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> This is with 7, it won't let me use it at all if I don't set the time and date correctly to start with. Trust me I forget everytime and try it every time



oh right, yes. it must be correct when you install windows (which obviously the OP's was), and if you set it back to the correct time and date later, it'll work fine.

The OS doesnt like the date being set to before it was installed, for example


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh right, yes. it must be correct when you install windows (which obviously the OP's was), and if you set it back to the correct time and date later, it'll work fine.
> 
> The OS doesnt like the date being set to before it was installed, for example



Or in my case before it existed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Or in my case before it existed



i beleive that applies to service packs as well.

if a service pack came out in 2002 and it reset to 2001, the OS would beleive it was pirated (i beleive this is whats happened to the OP)


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2009)

Have you done any significant upgrades to the system? Because if you change too many components, the Windows will require new activation. And for DSP versions, you'll have to call Microsoft by phone, because activation only works if the hardware doesn't change.
Any subsequent re-install will require calling by phone. So make a system partition backup once you activate it.


----------

